# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم unlockkngfast.com  iPhone Carrier Check & Simlock 24/7 (INSTANT)

## abousalma007

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته** * *اهلا بكم اخوانى فى المنتدى المغربى السبورت الأسرع والمتابع الأول** * *اخوانى أخواتى أعضاء المنتدى الكرام * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                           Warning : Find My iPhone is active. Find My iPhone must be turned off  for whole unit repairs Serial Number: DNQGQK7TDTD2 Initial Activation  Policy ID: 374 MEID: Activation Policy Description: Finland DNA IMEI:  013029002076374 Applied Activation Policy ID: 374 Part Description:  IPHONE 4S 16GB WHITE Applied Activation Policy Description: Finland DNA  Product Version: 7.0.3 Next Tether Policy ID: 374 Last Restore Date:  Next Tether Activation Policy Description: Finland DNA Bluetooth MAC  Address: 3CD0F8BC9D4F First Unbrick Date: 12/10/11 MAC Address:  3CD0F8BC9D4E Last Unbrick Date: 10/14/13 ICCID: 89331052120041718392  Unbricked: true Unlocked: false    * للاتصال  GSM:0650848315  SONORK:100.1616146  SKYPE:abousalma007   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
.
.
.
.*

----------

